# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  USB, LPT Key

## Botsman

Надо скопировать юэсби кей для работы на двух разных машинках.
Интересуют ссылки и любая инфа на эту тему

----------


## Botsman

> Надо скопировать юэсби кей для работы на двух разных машинках.
> Интересуют ссылки и любая инфа на эту тему


Извиняюсь, не в том разделе....
Почему-то не могу удалить пост.

----------

